# Melted 30Amp Plug



## Russ (May 12, 2010)

Good Afternoon All,

We purchased a 21RS several months ago and took several trips before we ran into an electrical problem.

We had taken several trips with no issues and on this last trip (naturally when it was a good 100+ outside) we kept tripping the circuit breaker at the campground. It happened 2-3 times and then finally after the 3rd time I naturally became a little concerned. I unplugged the cable from the outlet and I was very surprised that not only was the cable very hot, but the plastic plug had actually melted and one of the prongs just slowly fell out.

My question to the experience on here, has this happened to anyone and what should I be looking for in regards to a problem/solution? No circuits or breakers were tripped in the Outback; just the breaker on the pole outside.

Also, for a replacement plug, would any work, or are there preferences to a particular brand?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like low voltage at the power source. With the AC running a lot (or trying to), the plug overheated.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes I have and what causes this is the outlet that you plug into was bad it loses it tension and this in turn causes resistance because the blades on the plug are not touching the outlet blades inside and heats up and will melt your plug !!!!!!!! The plug replacement that I like the best is a Leviton Travel Trailer RV Plug 30A 125V TT-30 830-T because it will fit back into the hole http://www.fruitridgetools.com/storefrontprofiles/processfeed.aspx?sfid=136763&i=15813232&mpid=8171&dfid=1


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, you had a loose/corroded connection or a low voltage condition. Consider yourself lucky that you didn't fry the AC unit.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I purchased the same plug at Lowes or Home Depot.(For my generator connection) I also bought a slightly different plug that was a very hard plastic. It broke the first time it hit the ground. I'll go back and find the plug listed in the photo as it will fit the hole and is a better plastic. I too experienced the same problem as you but not as bad.

Cheers.

Brad


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, my 21rs had the same melted plug when I purchased it . The plugs at lowes will work ,but they are too big to fit in the housing . Your local r.v dealer should have the correct plug . I replaced mine and have had no problems .


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I recently have had the same problem with my plug. I realized it when we unhooked to leave the campground. I also run a high voltage surge protector and that was even warm. I think it was beacause of the following A/C, fridge, hot water heater, cofee pot, toaster, etc. etc. I was actually told that this is from low voltage/low amps. The campgrounds don't have enough amperage for everyone to be running A/C when the temps are high. Makes sense. I have also experienced this at a campground with an old electrical box. I purcased a new hard plastic electrical plug with a handle. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/power-grip-replacement-plugs/5810 When I ordered this I fugured the plug wouldn't fit into the round hatch so I purchased an electrical access hatch and cut it into the side. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/electrical-hatches/1856
It looks great and actuallygives me more storage and allows me to place the surge protector in there as well.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Troy n Deb said:


> I recently have had the same problem with my plug. I realized it when we unhooked to leave the campground. I also run a high voltage surge protector and that was even warm. I think it was beacause of the following A/C, fridge, hot water heater, cofee pot, toaster, etc. etc. I was actually told that this is from low voltage/low amps. The campgrounds don't have enough amperage for everyone to be running A/C when the temps are high. Makes sense. I have also experienced this at a campground with an old electrical box. I purcased a new hard plastic electrical plug with a handle. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/power-grip-replacement-plugs/5810 When I ordered this I fugured the plug wouldn't fit into the round hatch so I purchased an electrical access hatch and cut it into the side. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/electrical-hatches/1856
> It looks great and actuallygives me more storage and allows me to place the surge protector in there as well.


Nice work!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the same plug....easy mod to do yourself. I did mine after my bottom pin started to show some melt type damage. I already had a park power conversion installed and to me a plug like this should really have bean part of that kit. ---Mike


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I recently had a similar issue. I had noticed my 30amp plug slowly melting throughout the summer at different campgrounds. This past weekend it finally melted to the point where it stopped working. I guess not knowing too much about this issue, I just kind of ignored it? Dumb approach I guess. Anyway the last camping trip was only about 70 degrees during the day and high 40's at night, so we weren't using A/C, and I'm assuming no one else was too much. So I don't think I was using so much power that it would continue melting, but it did. So I'm not sure what caused this. Would low voltage be an issue at a campground while the weather is cool? It was a busy weekend being a Halloween themed weekend. More decorations lit up than usual. Maybe that would contribute?

I ended up running out to an RV dealer to get a replacement plug and wired it up and was back up and running. We left the next day and when I unplugged, I noticed that the new plug had slightly melted a bit on one of the prongs (white I think). So when I got home, I checked the wiring inside to the power converter. Some of the wires seemed a little loose so I rewired the black and white wires. I could get to the green, so I left it as is. It looked ok anyway and was the only one that wasn't corroded and melted at the plug outside. All other wiring looked good. So now I'm a bit unsure of what my problem is. I'm worried next trip (in 1 week) I might burn through another plug.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should consider adding an EMS to your system.

Here is a portable solution, that will protect your RV from low voltage & high voltage. I consider these a "must have" for every RV.

https://amzn.to/2DCZWTV


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Low voltage could be a problem, as low volts means more amps are required for the same load. But as said, an EMS will tell you whether or not that is a problem. In my experience, corrosion, and/or wear on either the plug or campground socket is the most typical cause. It is important ot keep you plug in good condition - keep it clean, and make sure none of the prongs are bent. I coat the prongs with a light coating of dielectric grease to protect the metal from corrosion. A lot of the 30 amp sockets at campgrounds take a beating, and get worn and sloppy. We carry a 50 amp to 30 amp dogbone adapter so if the 30 amp outlet looks bad, we can use the 50 amp socket which is usually in better shape. It is also important to make sure the campground breaker is off before hooking up or disconnecting - that prevents arcing which can damage your plug.


----------

